# MyLink Question



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

I have the same issue too! I had the 13 Sonic with mylink and it worked fine.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

It works with my Galaxy Note2 running the latest Android update. Seems odd for an apple product to not have all the features. Maybe available on the IPhone 5??
when you receive a text message, does the Mylink display notify you? 
Mine does, and gives the option to listen or respond. Works well. Only thing I dont like is it ends all sent text messages with "sent from chevy cruze". GM attempt at more free advertising I guess. It would be great to turn it off.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Have you pressed and held the voice button on the steering wheel down? In 13 and below it does nothing but on 14 and up it should at least activate siri. See if there is a new menu in siri when you bluetooth or usb plug the phone in. My old Pioneer radio had new/secret options pop up only when I conected my iPhone to the radio.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I haven't tried press and hold. I only press it and says "Please say a command." Also when I get a text, there is no notification except the tone the phone plays.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes a momentary press is infotainment, and a solid hold is what I read as well to be what activates siri. Maybe it is a iPhone 5 and up thing as zero stated "just because" they limit features that can work on last years models but sandbag it just to sell the latest and greatest.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

If it is available on 2014 models does that mean I can go to the dealership and get a mylink software update?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello All, 

Our information states the following:

Siri is available on iPhone 4S, iPhone 5, iPhone 5c, iPhone 5s, and iPad (3rd and 4th generations), iPad mini and iPod touch (5th generation), and requires Internet access. Siri may not be available in all languages or in all areas, and features may vary by area. Cellular data charges may apply.

To set up Siri Eyes Free:
Pair device via Bluetooth
Once connection is established press and hold Hands Free Button on Steering wheel
(Shown to the Right). (Wait until you see the hands free icon on the screen illuminate
before releasing)
Note: A short Press and Release on the Hands Free Button will activate Vehicles Voice
Recognition software, “Please say a Command” will broadcast on speakers.
Siri Eyes Free Feature will work for Android and Apple devices

If you need further assistance, please do not hesitate to reach out via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome. I forgot to try it this morning. I'll try it again this afternoon.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok, I figured it out. You definitely have to press and hold. I had accidentally tried this before and got very confused because the voice command light comes on, but nothing was happening. I had to press the end button to get out of this "dead" mode. I figured out that I had disabled Siri on my phone from the lock screen (as my 18 month old likes to get ahold of the phone and press buttons). Once I unlocked the phone, it worked fine. I re-enabled Siri from the lock screen, and now it works as expected. 

I'll just have to keep the phone away from my 18 month when I'm at home......


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

I must be doing something wrong. It says my iphone 5s isn't available for SMS.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

